# Big Train Show



## dkirksey (Apr 16, 2010)

Hello ALL,

I have not had a lot of time so I have not been on the forum for months. I am going to the "Big Train Show" in Ontario Ca. June 1-2, 2013. I attended last year and got some great deals on a few things. We also attended the USA Trains banquet and the kids scored! 3 box cars and a locomotive. If your going I'll see you there. Keep em running.


----------

